# The Orange Box



## Shippou-Sensei (May 29, 2010)

Possibly  the  best  game package  ever?
(now on steam for  £12 mac + pc)

now i'm not a big gamer  so perhaps i'm not in the best position  to judge  these things  but  after seeing this   package  on offer i have to  question. is this one of the  best games  packages ever?

actually    can anyone think of  other proper  games  bundles?  not   just  random ones  that shops  do  proper gaming ones?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 29, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> *Possibly  the  best  game package  ever?*
> (now on steam for  £12 mac + pc)
> 
> now i'm not a big gamer  so perhaps i'm not in the best position  to judge  these things  but  after seeing this   package  on offer i have to  question. is this one of the  best games  packages ever?
> ...



Yep possibly,
If you want to go retro,
Any price upto £20,
You will get your monies worth.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 29, 2010)

actuall i'll admit  as i'm a pc gamer  with a slightly manky pc  i'm having excelent  fun   rummaging around in  steams  bargain basement  

games only a few years old  are going for a pint or two (or three for a really good game)   and  i'm in heaven

i'm at the moment really  enjoying saint's row two...  although  it  does really chug  at moments....


----------



## dlx1 (May 29, 2010)

> is this one of the best games packages ever?



I played TF2 everyday to almost two years. I had ago other night after playing MW2 for three months. 

WOW TF2 is slow pass but still fun long as playing with right player not nob running about not going for intel 
*
TEAM* Fortress 2 - _the hint in the name_ 

it don't work to well a Spy on xbox it better on PC playing Spy


----------



## FaradayCaged (May 29, 2010)

I used to be a half-life / counter-strike addict. I have completed Half-Life, Opposing Force, Blue-Shift, Half-Life 2 and Half-Life 2: Episode One. I was also number 1 Counter-Strike player at my cities only gaming cafe (when v1.3 was out); I haven't played in ages and I bet I suck at it now. 

I have not played Half-Life 2: Episode 2 yet and I know Episode 3 is out very soon if not already. I cant wait to catch up with those two extensions, I heard 2 and 3 are much better than Episode 1.


----------



## fishfinger (May 29, 2010)

Half-Life 2: Episode 3, (or it may become Half-Life 3) will not be out for quite a while. Probably not this year.


----------



## FaradayCaged (May 29, 2010)

fishfinger said:


> Half-Life 2: Episode 3, (or it may become Half-Life 3) will not be out for quite a while. Probably not this year.



, I read somewhere a while back it would be out this year. Just looked now and your right, probably not until late 2011. 

But if they do decide to make a full-blown sequel, I hope they are making a new graphics engine as a Half-Life 3 using the source engine would feel like they cheated a bit.


----------



## fishfinger (May 29, 2010)

MdmAmDma said:


> I hope they are making a new graphics engine as a Half-Life 3 using the source engine would feel like they cheated a bit.



I agree, I've just recently replayed HL2 and Ep.1 & 2, and though it's still enjoyable, it is looking rather dated (GFX-wise) now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 29, 2010)

Got this brand new on the xbox last year, great package even if HLF2 is a very overrated game...


----------



## FaradayCaged (May 30, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> HLF2 is a very overrated game...



It deserved all the hype it got IMO. The best computer game, I, personally have ever played and completed.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 30, 2010)

hl2  still kinda  beats up my processor


might play the original half life again for fun


----------



## bhamgeezer (May 30, 2010)

For me Half Life 2 ranks as one of the most immersive fps's I've played


----------



## Stigmata (May 30, 2010)

Needs moar John Freeman


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2010)

MdmAmDma said:


> It deserved all the hype it got IMO. The best computer game, I, personally have ever played and completed.



Nice looking in places, atmospheric but pedestrian gameplay with piss easy puzzles for the most part. Average game IMO...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 31, 2010)

bhamgeezer said:


> For me Half Life 2 ranks as one of the most immersive fps's I've played


Just downloaded it from Steam on Mac - loving it so far. 

(By the way, does anyone else do this - when arriving at Stansted and getting the little train thing back to the terminal, always think to themselves: "Welcome to the Black Mesa Research Facility...")


----------



## al (Jun 25, 2010)

armageddon cat kills you with lasers and BEES!!!


----------



## fogbat (Jun 25, 2010)

al said:


> armageddon cat kills you with lasers and BEES!!!


----------



## joevsimp (Jun 25, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> actuall i'll admit  as i'm a pc gamer  with a slightly manky pc  i'm having excelent  fun   rummaging around in  steams  bargain basement
> 
> games only a few years old  are going for a pint or two (or three for a really good game)   and  i'm in heaven
> 
> i'm at the moment really  enjoying saint's row two...  although  it  does really chug  at moments....



I might try that, I bought Orange Box on PS3 about 6 months ago, Id have finished it by now on if it were on PC, but I cant play Quake-like FPS games with a PS contoller, well I've forced myself to for this


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 25, 2010)

FPSs need  keybord and mouse  in my opinion...  game pad controls  just can't match  how a mouse handles


though   i think some of my games  suffer in  getting ported from  the consol  to  the pc  as  i thing  some of the controls  are used to being analogue   but are now digital  so  in some games  things like cars  become really hard to steer  as it indicates a press as jamming the wheel all the way


----------

